# Ladies Day at The Range



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

WOMEN IN THE OUTDOORS

June 20, 2009

The Lake Region Shooting Sports Association and the Lake Region Sportsmen's Club invite women in the Lake Region area to enjoy this event which will be held Saturday, June 20th from 9:30 am to 4:00 pm at the Lake Region Shooting Sports outdoor range north of Devils Lake. We will offer the following topics:

1.	Rifle & Pistol

2.	Shotgun

3.	Archery/Bow hunting

The Lake Region area offers some of the most abundant hunting & shooting opportunities available anywhere. We are offering this presentation as an introduction to outdoor hunting and shooting activities that many women may not yet have had an opportunity to enjoy.

The event will be offered at a fee of $20 to female participants who must be 18 or older. Young women, age 14 to 17, can take part so long as they are accompanied by another responsible adult participant. The fee includes all ammunition and targets as well as a noon barbecue.

We require pre-registration for this event because we can only accommodate 20 participants.

Our registration deadline is June 9, 2009.

Please contact Kevin at Gerrells Sports Center, Devils Lake, ND, telephone # 662-8133, to sign up to be a part of this fun and informative day.


----------



## markbenaventegay163 (Sep 27, 2011)

20 weeks pregnant - track Lighting - vapor cigarette


----------

